# Pulse AIO Mini Kit



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

I have my hands on the Pulse AIO Mini Kit from Vandy Vape. A Tony B Project. I wasn't expecting much, and boy, was I pleasantly surprised! For a device that costs so little, it offers a ton! Complete boro system with RBA and an option for Vandy Vape coils! The look and the feel are really good, and not only do you get the boro with RBA and Coil option and a second set of panels and an option to change the round fire button for a square one!

This is an excellent buy for those wanting to get into the BORO game! They should be released to the public pretty soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/12/22)

Uncle Rob, I am concerned. I see 70w there. Everything okay?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/22)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Uncle Rob, I am concerned. I see 70w there. Everything okay?



That was taken as I opened it... it was back to 28 watts before I pressed the fire button!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/22)

I can’t wait. I keep on watching the reviews and it looks so good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (16/12/22)

Looking forward to this one been wanting to get into the boro devices for awhile now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/22)

Testing the boro and bridge that comes with the Pulse AIO Kit. Pretty simple to coil and wick. The wicking holes seem a dash small but so far so good! The airflow is too tight for my liking and it's a tight RDL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/22)

Thanks @Rob Fisher , looks good

can the airflow be tightened a bit to make it a good MTL ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , looks good
> 
> can the airflow be tightened a bit to make it a good MTL ?



There is a little airflow ring in the package so I guess you can get a tighter draw and probably MTL, but I haven't tried it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/12/22)

@Rob Fisher - I know absolutely F-All about AIO devices, but I think that THIS would look amazing in that blue device!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin Long (19/12/22)

@Rob Fisher , yeah those wicking holes do look a little small.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing the boro and bridge that comes with the Pulse AIO Kit. Pretty simple to coil and wick. The wicking holes seem a dash small but so far so good! The airflow is too tight for my liking and it's a tight RDL
> View attachment 267509
> View attachment 267510
> View attachment 267511
> View attachment 267512


Eish tight airflow is not my thing. That’s not good news.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Eish tight airflow is not my thing. That’s not good news.



But all my BB Bridges work well in it! Still a bargain! I just built it for interest's sake... never expected to use it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> But all my BB Bridges work well in it! Still a bargain! I just built it for interest's sake... never expected to use it.


My problem is I don’t have any other bridges so I was hoping this would solve a whole lot of issues same time. 

Would you say it’s tighter than the arbiter solo? I remember you said you loved the arbiter airflow but it was too tight for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> My problem is I don’t have any other bridges so I was hoping this would solve a whole lot of issues same time.
> 
> Would you say it’s tighter than the arbiter solo? I remember you said you loved the arbiter airflow but it was too tight for me.



It's tighter than the Solo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's tighter than the Solo.


Not for me then. Wide open I couldn’t do the solo and I tried and tried!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## veecee (28/12/22)

Thanks for the product spotlight uncle Rob. I can't wait to pull the trigger on one. Any idea when?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/22)

veecee said:


> Thanks for the product spotlight uncle Rob. I can't wait to pull the trigger on one. Any idea when?



Not sure, but expected any day now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

